# Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition



## vicolachipola (28 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis j'ai voulu installé Windows via Bootcamp mais ça n'a pas fonctionné, j'ai voulu réessayé mais impossible j'ai ce message :


> Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition. Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.



Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            890.4 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk1s4
   6:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                101.0 GB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +917.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 5901A326-2951-4417-BB14-2E34235F6FD5
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 1D97D7C5-BE19-4EDE-A380-64E031E3813A
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         917915664384 B (917.9 GB)
    Free Space:   122880 B (122.9 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 57E7BDA4-8989-4B8C-AD6D-F7F26F40D388
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     27551166464 B (27.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume F6E8B481-C530-4737-87F1-F6DAD3021AFD
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     890364497920 B (890.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 02FEA2F5-1978-49D6-A63F-0453556BB477
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 5901A326-2951-4417-BB14-2E34235F6FD5
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          916999897088 B (917.0 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```


----------



## vicolachipola (29 Août 2018)

J'ai regardé les autres sujets mais j'ai peur de faire une connerie donc si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2018)

Bonjour *vicolachipola
*
Tu as un Fusion Drive associant logiciellement un SDD & un HDD (dans un _iMac_). Un espace-disque unifié s'en exporte (dit *Logical Volume*) sur lequel monte le volume terminal *Macintosh HD*.

Comme base de cette virtualisation d'un espace-disque unifié > tu as 2 magasins de stockage physique appelés *Physical Volumes* > l'un dans la partition n°*2* du SSD et l'autre dans la partition n°*2* du HDD. Quand tu veux rétrécir l'espace-disque unifié d'un Fusion Drive (et par là-même la capacité du volume *Macintosh HD* monté dessus) --> c'est toujours exclusivement le magasin *Physical Volume* du HDD qui est le donneur d'espace : il est rétréci (et le gabarit de la partition n°*2* qui lui sert de périmètre itou) > et l'espace libéré sert à générer une partition *BOOTCAMP* (avec éventuellement des partitions auxiliaires). 

La partition de secours (volume *Recovery HD*) collée en-dessous à la partition *CoreStorage* du HDD --> se trouve "déplacée sur les blocs" afin de rester collée au bloc près à sa partition de référence rétrécie. Une opération tarabiscotée par rapport à laquelle le *kernel* (le noyau du Système démarré) ne se met jamais totalement à jour.

Ce _laïus_ est destiné à éclairer la joyeuse pagaïe qui règne en queue du HDD de ton iMac -->

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            890.4 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk1s4
   6:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                101.0 GB   disk1s5
```


tu notes aux rangs n°*5* & n°*6* --> 2 partitions dédiées à Windows > mais aussi aux rangs n°*3* & n°*4* --> 2 partitions de secours *apparentes*. C'est là qu'il faut être très prudent (comme dirait le charmeur de serpent) et ne pas se lancer bille en tête dans des commandes de suppression de partitions. Il est clair que ces 2 partitions n'en font qu'*une* en réalité > mais que le *kernel* a gardé l'image résiliente d'une partition passée disparue à côté de la partition actuelle. 

Donc la prudence ordonne que tu --> *redémarre* une fois > afin de permettre au *kernel* de se rafraîchir de l'état actuel du partitionnement du disque. De retour dans ta session > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau mis à jour : je te passerai alors les commandes d'apurement de ton espace-disque.


----------



## vicolachipola (30 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

Merci c'est en effet assez complexe tout ça !

Voici le diskutil :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            890.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s4
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                101.0 GB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +917.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 5901A326-2951-4417-BB14-2E34235F6FD5
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```

Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2018)

Parfait ! --> il n'y a plus qu'une partition de secours.

Passe les commandes (copier-coller ; une à la fois) -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 5901A326-2951-4417-BB14-2E34235F6FD5 0b
```


la 2 premières suppriment les partitions *4* & *5* dédiées à Windows

la 3è récupère leur espace : au volume *Macintosh HD* > à son support virtuel *Logical Volume* > au magasin de stockage *Physical Volume* du HDD > à la partition primaire *disk0s2*. Elle avorte en cas d'erreur dans le système de fichiers du volume.

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 3è commnade


----------



## vicolachipola (30 Août 2018)

Alors voici le résultat !

Est-ce que c'est tout bon pour que je retente le Bootcamp ou dois-je redémarrer ?


```
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 5901A326-2951-4417-BB14-2E34235F6FD5
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 890 364 497 920 to 999 345 127 424 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 999 345 127 424 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 025 980 497 920 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
```

Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2018)

Je reviens en ligne.

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques

=> on va pouvoir contempler le paysage...


----------



## vicolachipola (30 Août 2018)

Voila le travail :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 5901A326-2951-4417-BB14-2E34235F6FD5
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +3.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Copies de sauvegarde... 3.0 TB     disk3s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2018)

Tout est de nouveau en ordre.

Tu peux relancer l'Assistant BootCamp si tu veux.


----------

